# Introducing Myself



## tmansour (Sep 29, 2012)

Hello Everyone 

I have arrived to Egypt about three months ago. My name is Tamer Mansour a.k.a Tamer the Hammer. I'm from Chicago, Illinois and here teaching third grade English and Social Studies. So far my experience hasn't been that bad except for the humidity and heat. I do not know anybody here in Cairo, so I was looking for good places to go eat, site seeing, nightlife, and all that good stuff. If anybody can help out with some good information that'll be awesome. Ciao


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello Tamar

There is a sticky at the top of the page, expat meeting places. Places you can go on your own to meet people
I am surprised as a school teacher you have not made friends as they are usually pretty good at putting out the hand of friendship, and in fact I went to the BCA Maadi a few weeks ago and it was packed with teachers who had just come off the river.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Which area of Cairo are you living in


----------



## tmansour (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks. I work at the New Generation International School, the people their are pretty cool and friendly. I have met a few Americans there, but we're only a few people. I like meeting new people and finding out nice spots to go to. What do you do?


----------



## tmansour (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm in nasr city, but the school may be moving me to new cairo. Do you like living here?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

tmansour said:


> Thanks. I work at the New Generation International School, the people their are pretty cool and friendly. I have met a few Americans there, but we're only a few people. I like meeting new people and finding out nice spots to go to. What do you do?


Looks like an interesting system of local and international learning. I guess there will be be no western expats but maybe a few Arabic.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

"Tamer the hammer".....Interesting nickname!
May I ask why??


----------



## shameelah25 (Oct 2, 2012)

El Rehab has some good eating places that we are used to in the states. Some places are actually better there than in America. I used to go to an Egyptian restaurant there and the food was really good. It is also a pretty cool hang out area, to just sit back and kick it and maybe have a cup of coffee. 


tmansour said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I have arrived to Egypt about three months ago. My name is Tamer Mansour a.k.a Tamer the Hammer. I'm from Chicago, Illinois and here teaching third grade English and Social Studies. So far my experience hasn't been that bad except for the humidity and heat. I do not know anybody here in Cairo, so I was looking for good places to go eat, site seeing, nightlife, and all that good stuff. If anybody can help out with some good information that'll be awesome. Ciao


----------



## tmansour (Sep 29, 2012)

Well its actually pretty funny. I would always say my name and in response get a confused facial expression. Is it tamren? So for pronunciation I always say Tamer the hammer. And, in high school people always called me the hammer for breaking it down...lol  

How do you like Egypt? And, working here?


----------



## tmansour (Sep 29, 2012)

Where do you teach? Where can I meet some cool western expats?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

tmansour said:


> Where do you teach? Where can I meet some cool western expats?


Are you in Egypt now ?
It's about time I organised a meet up in Rehab

I'm a cool western expat 
Don't you agree Maiden ???


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Are you in Egypt now ?
> It's about time I organised a meet up in Rehab
> 
> I'm a cool western expat
> Don't you agree Maiden ???




None cooler than Adrian xx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

and on saying that... I haven't bumped into you lately Adrian


----------



## tmansour (Sep 29, 2012)

Yes totally, I'm living in Nasr City. Let me know we can organize a meet for all cool western expats!! Us westerners have to stick together


----------

